# Anyone Own A Tide Watch?



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Since moving to Devon i found Myself looking at tide tables so i took the plunge and bought a Nixon LoDown Ti digital watch,its got a ton of features and is fairly accurate at predicting high tide but as the instructions point out,"Not To Be Used For Navigational Purposes".


----------

